# Pork Contamination is the Major Problem!



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2012)

Here you go Folks one more reason to be Extremely careful handling Pork to avoid Cross-Contamination, keeping Raw Pork under Refrigeration until it goes in the Smoker and Smoking at proper temperatures, 225*F or higher to reach Internal temps in excess of 145*F. Read on and stay Safe...JJ

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/11/consumer-reports-finds-most-pork-positive-for-yersinia/

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dbmd/diseaseinfo/yersinia_g.htm

http://foodsafety.unl.edu/pathogens/yersinia.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, I saw an article on the consumer reports study yesterday.

It's a good idea to put your pork (or any meat) on ice if you're not going to use it immediately.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2012)

This was a new one on me. I had not heard of this bug and was surprised at its prevalence. I will be much more careful with Pork from now on...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

I hadn't heard of that one either!
I just happened to stumble upon a link to the article while I was reading news yesterday.


IMHO, I don't think folks should by ground pork (or any ground meat), buy whole cuts and grind them yourself.


~Martin


----------



## spec (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a good heads up JJ...

And prolly should be made into a sticky!

I'm with Martin100% on buying whole meats and grinding yourself...

I think most people don't realize the danger that is present when meats are ground, exposed to air and other bacteria in a commercial environment, and how voulnerable. the meats are


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Made me shudder! I'll grind my own. Copied it to an article here at the forum.


----------

